# NEWBIE MUZZLELOADING QUESTIONS



## GARRETT J (Jul 6, 2008)

I just started to deer/bow hunt last year. No monsters, but being on my own Im pretty happy with the results. This year Id like to give muzzleloading a try. Im thinking of getting the T/C Omega and Nikon Omega scope with BDC. But Ive got a few concerns about these two items. 
Im not sure if I like the pivioting triggergaurd on the T/C Omega. Has anyone had any problems with this before? 
With the scope its more of a realistic shot concern. I know that a newbie isnt going to be able to pop a deer at 200+yards without a lot of practice. Is that kind of shot realistic with a muzzleloader? Ive been told yes and no. I know that the scope was pretty much desiged using the Omega M/L.
I could spend a $100 less and still get a decent scope.

Thanks


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

If your hunting ND, Might wanna check up on the scope regulations, Im not 100% sure what they are but I Know it involves somthing about not being able to use a scope. That is the only reason I have a new muzzleloader that has never been fired.


----------



## GARRETT J (Jul 6, 2008)

Nope, Im from OH.


----------



## .58 Big Boar (Jul 10, 2008)

Although I am brand new to this forum, I have been M/L hunting for the last twenty years or so, with what I consider to be great success. I have used everything from a Pedersoli flinter to an Encore in-line. I have found the following to be true:
Muzzleloader hunting is much more a stalking game than a long range sniper exercise. They tell you that a modern M/L is capable of 200 yard shots, and in the hands of an expert it may be. However, if you take the time to actually check in to the ballistics, I think that you will find that you would be much better off to limit your shots to a maximum of 150 yards. This, only if you can keep all your shots in a six inch circle at that range. Remember, you only get one shot.
I, for one, still hunt with a .58 Renegade Big Boar, and since I do not use an optical sight, I limit my shots to a maximum of 75 yards.
As the gentleman who taught me to shoot a M/L said, "If the deer is too far away, get closer."
I wish you the best in whatever you decide to get, but I would not rely on the scope as much as I would rely on constant practice. For what it's worth, I have a red-dot scope on my Encore, and have never looked back.
B.B.


----------



## HAWKEYE 50 (Aug 17, 2008)

I took my Encore to the range last weekend to sight it in at 100yds. Next to my bench the guy was sighting in a new smokepole, He had the Nikon Omega with the BDC Reticle. It's calibrated for use with 150gr. charge. My concern with that is that few people shoot that large of a load. I wonder how well the hold-over marks will work with the normally smaller charge.


----------

